# Anyone on here got/had an A2?



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking to turn the TT into a weekend toy and get a car that can do 55mpg+ to do about 22-25k per year.

Anyone had an A2?
Experiences? Can you do 300 miles in a day in one and still feel ok?

I'm looking at remapping a 1.4 tdi
£3k budget.

Alternatives are a Golf 4, Seat Ibiza or even an Alfa 147 JTD

Cheers in advance
Jason


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

hooley said:


> Looking to turn the TT into a weekend toy and get a car that can do 55mpg+ to do about 22-25k per year.
> 
> Anyone had an A2?
> Experiences? Can you do 300 miles in a day in one and still feel ok?
> ...


Driven one at work very impressive considering its missing 1 cylinder, i also came into possession of a seat arosa which had the same engine but smaller turbo i had that mapped and went really well plus cheap tax so there a good cheap run about and once mapped become far more interesting.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

hooley said:


> Looking to turn the TT into a weekend toy and get a car that can do 55mpg+ to do about 22-25k per year.
> 
> Anyone had an A2?
> Experiences? Can you do 300 miles in a day in one and still feel ok?
> ...


We have just bought an A2 from Crewe Audi, it's a 2004 Colour Storm 1.6 FSi in red. It has had only one owner, a full service history and it has only done just under 26,000 miles when we bought it and yes you can do 300+ miles in a day and still feel ok. We are going to the Nurburgring in it in August.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

we have one as a family bus, had it now for 4.5yrs , 1.4tdi never missed a beat , really versitile , the rear seats fold up and carry away to give you lots of space , had all sorts in there whilst renovating our property , washing machine , plasterboard etc 

Had it mapped by APS , still gives great MPG with a bit more drivability :wink:

Mark


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

I got a 54 plate 1.4TDI sport that had remapped at Stealth Racing. Goes well and very good on the fuel. Also it's only £30 a year road tax. It's like a tardis inside, the size is deceiving. Very comfortable on long runs.


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

itsmeagain said:


> I got a 54 plate 1.4TDI sport that had remapped at Stealth Racing. Goes well and very good on the fuel. Also it's only £30 a year road tax. It's like a tardis inside, the size is deceiving. Very comfortable on long runs.


How do you find the torque in comparison to the TT?
I know it's not going to be the same, but the car is supposed to weigh less than 950kg, so should feel sprightly.

My alternatives are all larger, heavier cars, so anticipate they'll feel less agile.
My main concern is over the seating and the comfort of the car to stick at 80 on a motorway without inducing fatigue.

Cheers
J


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Wait a few years and get a leccy one:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... ge_in.html


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

If the last one was on average £14k 6 years ago, and they want to put the price up on this one
I'll have a bloody long wait for it to reach my £3k limit

Thanks for thinking of me though.....

J


----------



## BartonAlan (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, only just found the workaround for the security changes after not getting a reply from the forum administrator.

We had an A2 1.6 FSi, and I have been given 1.4 TDI as a hire car. They are very good apart from need a bit more oomph in the engine department. As a practical thing, they can stash a surprising amount of stuff. Comfortable. Road holding decent.

DON"T GET AN ALFA YOU"LL NEVER BE OUT OF THE GARAGE! Had 2 prior to the TT, which is the totally reliable successor to a totally unreliable Spider.


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

I always had a secret desire for a cool little A2. I might just scratch that itch one day


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

cool little cars, but only 2 back seats

what's a comparable car with 3 seats in the back?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Had an A2 as a loan car sometime back, I thought it a super little car and I agree with the "Tardis" comment. Very well put together.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Skoda Fabia vRS. Same base chassis, properly big engine, 170bhp after a remap, 50MPG all day long, better seats, better made, better paint. I've had both and I did 35,000 miles in one year in the Fabia and it's no problem at all. Unfortunately, because the residuals on the diesel vRS are so good, you'll be hard-pressed to get a good one in your budget.

On either car, budget for a new clutch after the remap.


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

BartonAlan said:


> Sorry for the delay, only just found the workaround for the security changes after not getting a reply from the forum administrator.
> 
> We had an A2 1.6 FSi, and I have been given 1.4 TDI as a hire car. They are very good apart from need a bit more oomph in the engine department. As a practical thing, they can stash a surprising amount of stuff. Comfortable. Road holding decent.
> 
> DON"T GET AN ALFA YOU"LL NEVER BE OUT OF THE GARAGE! Had 2 prior to the TT, which is the totally reliable successor to a totally unreliable Spider.


My experience is the opposite - had two Alfas before the TT and did a lot of miles in them. Very reliable for me and superb to drive. More has gone wrong with my TT in four weeks than went wrong with my two Alfas over three years!


----------



## pezap1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,
I had an A2 and found the space and comfort to be pretty high for a small(ish) car and that was coming from an S6 and an Allroad.
Mine was the 1.6 FSi Sport with the standard 17" RS4 wheels and if you drive on B-Roads (pot holed) a lot then I'd give the Sport and 17" wheels a miss.
I did plenty of long trips around Wales, Scotland, Brighton and felt pretty good at the end of each one. The FSI is reasonably quick off the mark, it certainly feels quicker than the quoted 9.8 seconds 0-60 and will easily cruise at 80+mph and return 45+ mpg.
You can get the A2 with a bench back seat but I believe the bench was non-standard. The one thing I missed was rear electric windows which was standard on SE before 2001/2 and an option for all models after that.
I'd head over to A2OC.net and you'll find lots of clued up owners and modders there.

good luck with the purchase.


----------

